# Hot Top Water Action in East Bay



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Hop and I ran over to East Bay at dark and started drifting just east of Smith Point throwing assassins. We didn't get a bite in the first hour so we headed further east. As we were running the fog drifted in and visibility was compromised. We slowed down and were discussing our next move when we smelled some slicks. We shut the motor off and lowered the trolling motor and headed towards shore. We were still throwing touts with no luck. The water temp was 62 deg it was foggy and flat. I though what the heck why not try a topwater so I put on my favorite top and first cast was smashed by a 21" head shaker. Next cast I pulled in another 21"er. Hop couldn't get his topwater bait on fast enough. For the next 3 hours we were getting hammered by solid trout. We had over 12 of them leap out of the water and crash the baits. We lost count of the ones we had on and lost. We counted 47 blowups total. Hop out fished me in numbers and in size. He threw back 2 over 25" and I had one at 25". We released only 4 fish today. All of the fish were from 20" to 26.5". We kept 11 for the house and neighbors that have been begging for fresh fish (We had our capacity, LOL, the ice chest was full). I would have preferred to keep smaller ones but there were none. We were fishing in 4.5' to 5' of water and didn't cover more area than 1/4 of a football field. The bite switched off as fast as it came at around 11:00, that's when the sun started coming out and the fog thinned. After the fog lifted boats started showing up all over. We left at 11:30 with one more trout on plastics. This was one of those banner days that we all dream about. 

Good luck out there and be careful running in the fog we had 3 boats come right at us on plane with only 100' visibility. That might have also contributed to the bite ending, not that I'm complaining about their intrution they all immediately shut down and slowly motored around.

Sorry this post was so wordy.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*a few more pics*

We double up a few times as above.
We wieghed to 10 largest we kept 37.4 lbs.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow nice catch

Love it when it happens like that


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

No small ones around...nice problem to have!

Good catch. We had fun in the fog too, very serene.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Sweet report Mullet.


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mullet again


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Where is Smith Point?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Sweet! congrats!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang. very nice, mullet. nice photos, too, and i like the astros hat.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Dude.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

imhammer said:


> Where is Smith Point?


the western most point of the east side of galveston bay.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*I Think I'm Snakebit!*

Jay-

Two days ago, you go fishing with me- and we do squat. Today you and Hop slaughtered 'em. I'm snakebit, I tell you, snakebit.

This is a warning: if anyone out there wants to catch fish, YOU DON'T GO WITH ME!

Oh, by the way, congratulations (grumble).


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*negative*

Negative on the snake bit idea Geezer. 
We were skunked on our last three trips out. 
The night before we left on Friday we thought it was going to be one of those dreary overcast humid days but the front rolled through in the morning. That was the reason we (and everyone else) could not get them to bite.
It's a numbers game. Play the odds and and the dice will roll your way every now and then.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice fatties!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet pics.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> dang. very nice, mullet. nice photos, too, and i like the astros hat.


Thats my Lucky fishing hat! I've been wearing that hat for 5yrs while fishing. lol
It's pretty worn!
Man I just woke up. Today really wore me out. Sure was a good time seeing them big fatties clearing the water 2' while smashing a top.
--Hop


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Great morning and beautiful trout.... and that's my favorite topwater. :biggrin: 
I knew the fish had to be somewhere. I sure didn't find any this morning in foggy West Bay.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*What a difference a day makes*

I WENT TO THAT JUST ABOUT SAME SPOT AND THE WATER WAS LIKE ****. . i need to spend more e day fishing on the weekends.

Mullet, you have a excellent show of fish and boy it is definitly paying dividends.

GREEns to you


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Way to go Jay, that is a great report. I wish I was there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hog Pens ought to be heating up any time now ... same story for us last year this time there but we were throwing tops and Corky's ... work has kept me off the water so far this year ... bummer ...

Good luck ... see you on the water ...


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Very nice report!! We waded the south shoreline of East Bay on mud/shell yesterday afternoon. Boat pressure was really bad. Only had three.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are some nice trout...I dream about topwaters getting smashed like that!!!! haven't experienced it yet thought....Good report and pics.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice job Mullet!


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

99% is just beeing there that topwater bite is about to get good. Makes me start shaking.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Great job guys! It doesn't get any better than that. Gald you guys got on them and made it back safe. That fog can be a bad thing.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice catch! Nothing beats a good ole top water bite! By the time summer roles around theres not gonna be any fish left cause of you!! Keep the reports coming!


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Great job nice reoprt


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice trout Mullet.......


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

i was itching to put on that topwater yesterday afternoon on the south shoreline. I knew the water temp was high enough for it but i just couldn't convince myself to try it. I doubt seriously it would've made a difference with all the traffic around but you never know. til next time.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Topwaters*

You don't have to wait for the water to warm up, Trout will hit topwaters all year long. Gater


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Those are nice solid trout! Great report!


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

Top water is my favorite action on the water. I just started trying the bays about 3 years ago, grew up on Rayburn, I have never caught a spec on topwater. What is the usual time of year to hit a few on top?


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice job. Nothing like seeing a top water get smashed.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Awesome*

That is some awesome fishing right there, congrats.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Caution, topwater action may result in an incurable addiction that is only subsided by the next blow up!!! Nothing gets your blood jumping than that explosion.

If you have not tried it comit to it and fish it all day I have caught fish in the morning mid day and while the sun is setting. I like it when everyone is leaving as the sun goes down and I know that I will be the only one there when it turns on!!!!


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Congrads on the mess of trout. Man, I can't wait til my day comes like that.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Great pics mullet!So thats what a trout looks like,lol


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

You would have won troutmasters Saturday with those fish, and many fished that same spot. Goes to show the difference a day can make.

I'm glad you posted feet again or it wouldn't be your trademark. Nice Report Mullet


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Silverspoon said:


> Nice job Mullet!


Good Gosh men!!
Did you not see the part about me out fishing mullet on that trip!!!
The big ugly mug holding up them fish is mine! Gimme some props!
It's not very often that I out fish the man! Shhheeesh!

--Hop


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Nice job Mullet*

Good job there Mullet of putting Hop on those fish, we all know he never would have caught'em if you weren't there......There you go Hop, hows that! LOL Gater


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

gater said:


> Good job there Mullet of putting Hop on those fish, we all know he never would have caught'em if you weren't there......There you go Hop, hows that! LOL Gater


Darnit we were on my boat and we were fishing a spot I showed Mullet about 2yrs ago!! :help: 
 
--Hop


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Awesome!  Those look some pigs! I am real happy to hear that the top bite is finally heatin up.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Hop said:


> Darnit we were on my boat and we were fishing a spot I showed Mullet about 2yrs ago!! :help:
> 
> --Hop


Yeah, but I showed you that spot about 4 years ago, and you don't hear me whining! LOL 

Great job guys, it's killing me that all of that was on tops, I can't wait to get out but my days off seem to be perfectly timed to be the day after these stinking fronts.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

cfred said:


> Yeah, but I showed you that spot about 4 years ago, and you don't hear me whining! LOL


Aight!! You showed it to me Back in April of '03! LOL
Man how time flies! 
If I aint gotta job next week we need to go wet a line.
--Hop


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Mullet, you are still more than welcome to take me fishing, anytime just let me know. 



HEHEHEHE


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Capt Chris Martin*

I have to send salutations to Capt Chris Martin. 
It was reading his posts about the top water bite turning on last week that gave me the idea to swith to tops last Sunday.

Thanks Chris


----------

